# Weird Evolution Lines (Remoraid to Octillery FTW?)



## Drifloon Rocks (Jun 27, 2008)

This thread is for talking about weird evolutions. Probably the weirdest evolution is Remoraid to Octillery. WHY? How does a little blue jet fish thing turn into a big red octopus?

Others that bother me are:
Rattata- Raticate
Sentret- Furret (I just don't get it...)
Gloom- Bellossom
Drowzee- Hypno (What happened to it's shout?)
Goldeen- Seaking (No.)
Seedot- Nuzleaf (How does an acorn turn into _that_?)
Snorunt- Glalie (AUGH! Snorunt is so cute, and Glalie looks like it's gonna eat my face!)
Sunkern- Sunflora (They killed the cute little seed!)


----------



## Qwilfish (Jun 28, 2008)

I've got one ~ Haunter to Gengar. It gets smaller?


----------



## Dark_Pikachu (Jun 28, 2008)

WE already have a thread like this. Anyways Magikarp to Gyarados.


----------



## Ruby (Jun 28, 2008)

Silcoon into Beautifly I mean where do they get this stuff from.


----------



## Mercury (Jun 28, 2008)

Surskit into Masquerain. It sprouts Wings all of a sudden!


----------



## frosty (Oct 1, 2011)

Magikarp to Gyarados= A type of fish(i fogot) in china swims upstream and even up water falls to reach a breeding sight and most die on the way. The chinese legend states that the one fish that reached the top of the highest river will become a great dragon and soar to the heavens. Hence the reason for the fish to dragon and the soaring part is the reason gyaradose is a water/flying type.

Remoraid to octillery= Remoraid is based of three things. partly a fish and octopus lava and mostly a hand gun. the reason for a fish is because when the octopus lava was first discovers it was thought it was a small fish but later discovered to be baby octopus. the reason for the remoraid to octillery is because the baby octopus grows up to an adult octopus. and plus the "gun" to "cannon" idea.

Gloom to bellossom= I beleive when I was a kid I read a book about a girl mushroom that made a wish to a fairy to turn her into a beautiful flower girl. this could be the reason.

the others= I have no real information about.


----------

